
Reliable Robotics Makes Aviation History: First Flight of Autonomous Airplanes - batsy71
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20200826005221/en/Reliable-Robotics-Aviation-History-Flights-Autonomous-Passenger
======
batsy71
While the technological feat seems logical, I wonder how viable is a business
model built around retrofitting human-controlled planes with human out of the
loop software.

Given the intricacies of IFR flight and the challenges faced by the self-
driving industry, my guess is this will not be a short road to commercial
rollout.

